# New Member



## Urbantribesman (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm Scott, you've already met my owners Phoebe, Fessig and Gemini along with my wife AnGella. My Daughter is 4 and her name is Alex. I remanufacture toner cartridges for laser printers. I am obssesed with choppers and I dabble in hot rods. Here we are!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Scott!


----------



## Urbantribesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome,you bolth have very cute kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's great to have all of you with us! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Scott. It's great when we have couples on the forum


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome, Scott! Glad you could join us. I hope you like it here.  Please
post pictures of your kitties.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Scott. Its nice to have another male voice on Cat Forum!


----------



## Urbantribesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome I am looking forward to talking with everyone in the forum. 


> Welcome, Scott! Glad you could join us. I hope you like it here. Please
> post pictures of your kitties.


Check out my post in meet my kitty and you can also check out this thread http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18627


> Welcome Scott. Its nice to have another male voice on Cat Forum!


Likewise.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome Scott,


----------

